# TRUCarbon Trial



## NP/TruCarbon (Oct 3, 2009)

We are (for the first time!) offering AT members a chance at some "FREE" samples! Im going to start at 10-15 trial packs but as most people that know me, I can double that in a whim........ Now the "FREE" part is comes with a catch ................ your results. We want to know your good, your bad, your ugly while using TRUCarbon. We figure just before the rut kicks in we'd like to give some members an extra edge they may need for that "10 more yards" or that "one more step" we all have experienced at some point. This should be interesting and educational for all followers..........Good luck Brothers/Sisters


----------



## NP/TruCarbon (Oct 3, 2009)

What we'll do is, lets say by midnight monday ill tally up all the people that responded and basically draw names. Dont ask how ill do that because i havent decided how to draw names but it WILL be honest and fair to all involved. Now i only want honest opinions here, we all have our views on hunting and we respect them all....... we just might not agree on everything right? We learn new and better ways to use our products all the time from customers and we've never did this trial anywhere else so I thought "what the heck" . I have all your PMs but no need to be private as i want everyone to see your success's OR failures, but we're positive you'll have success or we wouldnt try this!


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

Please include me. Thanks.


----------



## bobdvm (Jul 5, 2009)

Please include me.


----------



## BDOG6351 (Aug 16, 2004)

please include me


----------



## ChrisS (May 7, 2009)

Add me to the list please.


----------



## rocket80 (May 29, 2008)

Looks cool please throw me into the mix


----------



## atm7819 (Apr 8, 2007)

Add me to the list please.


----------



## charliep (Mar 16, 2009)

I'll go for it...thanks


----------



## Mys2kal (Feb 8, 2009)

Throw me in too, thanks.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Please include me in the drawing.

Thank you.


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

throw me in there too please


----------



## CR-Hunt-Hard (Aug 9, 2010)

put me on the list please and thank you


----------



## NP/TruCarbon (Oct 3, 2009)

WOW guys unreal response! I shouldve put this in ONE section so i could keep better track!


----------



## h3lman (Jan 9, 2010)

If you want to include a target shooter in Australia I'd be please to try them out too.


----------



## V.I.BoyzBows (Dec 18, 2009)

put me in the pot too please


----------



## ArrowStar1 (Jun 10, 2008)

Add me to the drawing also. Sounds like something interesting.
Thanks


----------



## WildRebel (Oct 5, 2010)

im in!


----------



## ccstac (Jan 2, 2010)

Add me to the list.


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

if you have a spot for a canadian i would like to be on the list. thanks.


----------



## plottman (Nov 15, 2003)

add me to the list, thanks so much


----------



## gauge1972 (Jan 13, 2010)

please add me to the list thanks alot


----------



## bcampbell_asa (Jul 10, 2007)

I"ll try anything once and twice if i like it. let me try


----------



## shooter82 (Jan 1, 2007)

count me in please


----------



## toytowr (Feb 8, 2010)

Include me on the list


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

Count me in.

Arrow


----------



## wevans340 (Apr 28, 2010)

Please add me


----------



## buckbuster31 (Dec 3, 2009)

im in


----------



## RJPOUTDOORS (Jun 2, 2009)

Please add me to the list.


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

I'd like to tri it too thanks


----------



## PreacherT (Sep 9, 2009)

Sounds interesting. I'll participate.


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

I'll play too.


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

Since I was the first, I should be a gimmie.


----------



## Archer 1 (Feb 10, 2005)

I'm in!


----------



## firedude601 (Dec 10, 2008)

I would like a chance . thanks


----------



## MileHighOutlaw (Nov 10, 2009)

Toss my name in the hat as well please.


----------



## NP/TruCarbon (Oct 3, 2009)

WOW, you people are gonna make it tough! We LOVE the enthusiasm about new products, though we're not really new. We just like doing things "out of the box" and use peoples stories to promote. Its honest and we like it! Keep it coming and maybe ill do 50 ! Who knows im in a good mood today!!!!- Irv


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

Count me in!


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

want one from Ontario I'm in


----------



## TNEPPER (Dec 14, 2007)

include me to


----------



## lunkerbuster (Aug 25, 2006)

toss my name in.i would like to try your product out.THANKS for the opportunity


----------



## NJBuckBuster (Jul 9, 2007)

Im in,

Always looking for an extra edge over the nose of the Whitetail..

NJBB


----------



## giddi1820 (Mar 30, 2009)

I'd love a trial pack of TRUcarbon. Thanks for the chance


----------



## buckthumper10 (Jul 14, 2009)

Toss me in there also please!


----------



## Hanesie (Feb 28, 2009)

I would like to be included in your drawing for some product testing!!

Thanks, Jason


----------



## EricO (Nov 24, 2004)

Please include me in the drawing


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

count me in


----------



## chvcleone (Dec 9, 2008)

I could let you know how it works , i guide for purpose creek outfitters in il


----------



## NP/TruCarbon (Oct 3, 2009)

Ok everyone, the time here is midnight and the "entries" are in.................when i get up in the morning ill let you know who's in and so on. As mentioned earlier, it will be random and fair! Thanks for showing up to this little shindig and i think this will be fun! I hope you guys/gals have a safe and blessed hunting season, Good Luck - Irv


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

add me into it


----------



## RONMARRIOTT (Apr 11, 2010)

I'll try anything?


----------



## NP/TruCarbon (Oct 3, 2009)

Ok, Ok you guys had us in quite a discussion this morning.We went back and forth this morning on how to get this "drawing" done and came up with the winners as ..........EVERYONE! Now that was not the original plan but WTH, we're happy to see success for anyone and we like the experience of the hunt not just the kill so we just hope you see more deer than ever before. Now with this new plan its going to take us a bit to ship to you guys but heres what to do 1) send name/address to [email protected] with TRUCarbon Trial in the subject, 2) sit back and wait............... i know sounds easy right? Well theres tricks and shortcuts and dos and donts with this product so a word of caution, dont put this near your cameras. It is black (natural) carbon dust, it can be messy but thats where the tips/tricks and experiences of others will help. Hey the first time i used it, it wasnt pretty either but thats the great part about it. Tweak it to YOUR desired level of scent control NOT someone elses. Nothing is 100%, and this is no different, but hows 99.7% on REAL things like urine, sweat, garlic or coffee? Not replicated human smells, REAL human smells. Look up the Virginia Tech study on TRUCarbon versus the others. This product was developed by a hunter for hunters because he couldnt find anything that helped when he hunted from the ground, so we're here to share our success with you, Good Luck and stay safe out there- Irv

How about Wed noon deadline for addresses!


----------



## NeshotaValley (Jan 29, 2009)

Please include me too!


----------



## archer109 (Sep 10, 2005)

me too


----------



## cold1984 (Oct 7, 2009)

you can count on me, ill try some.


----------



## EricO (Nov 24, 2004)

NP/TruCarbon said:


> Ok, Ok you guys had us in quite a discussion this morning.We went back and forth this morning on how to get this "drawing" done and came up with the winners as ..........EVERYONE! Now that was not the original plan but WTH, we're happy to see success for anyone and we like the experience of the hunt not just the kill so we just hope you see more deer than ever before. Now with this new plan its going to take us a bit to ship to you guys but heres what to do 1) send name/address to [email protected] with TRUCarbon Trial in the subject, 2) sit back and wait............... i know sounds easy right? Well theres tricks and shortcuts and dos and donts with this product so a word of caution, dont put this near your cameras. It is black (natural) carbon dust, it can be messy but thats where the tips/tricks and experiences of others will help. Hey the first time i used it, it wasnt pretty either but thats the great part about it. Tweak it to YOUR desired level of scent control NOT someone elses. Nothing is 100%, and this is no different, but hows 99.7% on REAL things like urine, sweat, garlic or coffee? Not replicated human smells, REAL human smells. Look up the Virginia Tech study on TRUCarbon versus the others. This product was developed by a hunter for hunters because he couldnt find anything that helped when he hunted from the ground, so we're here to share our success with you, Good Luck and stay safe out there- Irv
> 
> How about Wed noon deadline for addresses!




Address sent. Thank you!


----------



## pabowman (Jun 19, 2005)

sorry i'm late but i worked all night and had to get some sleep, please let me in...


----------



## NP/TruCarbon (Oct 3, 2009)

Ok everyone who sent there address, Packages are being loaded up, labeled and should be shipped out by Monday afternoon. We really like the enthusiasm of AT members and who knows we may do this every year! Well maybe not so many samples................... you all should recieve your packages wed/thur i guessing and if you have ANY questions please email at the info section of our website(like you emailed your address) or we can do it on here but it will take us a bit longer. Good luck hunting this year and most importantly, if your in a tree please wear a harness! - Irv


----------



## NP/TruCarbon (Oct 3, 2009)

Sorry everyone thats a bit late, address' were due last Wed at noon and we finally got a break to get this little promo together today! Theres always next year guys/girls but the good news is you can always find us online and its definitely worth the cost just to try it. We pride ourselves in affordability, ease of use, customer service and most importantly...............developed, manufactured, packaged and based in the USA!


----------



## NP/TruCarbon (Oct 3, 2009)

Ok everyone, packages went out last night so when the first person has it in there grasp and needs "coaching" or "guidance" theres a few of us that will chime in and help out............theres tricks to make it easy and thats what we're here for so get ready for hunting! Now only 41 people responded with their info but hopefully we ALL can learn some simple tricks from each other and make everyones hunting better- Irv


----------



## glw27cw (Jul 25, 2008)

include me in the pot


----------



## RJPOUTDOORS (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm in this should be fun to try.


----------



## DOAGuide (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm in!


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

I am in. Would like to Git A Grip on some :wink:


----------

